# Camping over the 4th?



## Y-Guy

We're heading off, first time we'll be taking the Outback sort of "off road" camping along the John Day river in Eastern Oregon, no hook ups, no water, and no formal campsite. We've always avoided the big holiday weekends until this year, but I really don't like crowds so when our friends invited us to give up our reservations at a campground and go boon docking with them we eagerly agreed. Its only 3 nights so we'll be fine on everything, though the water makes me a bit unsure.

So who else is going out over the 4th or are you going to hold down the Outbackers.com fort over the weekend?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

We will be staying at home for the weekend, in preparation for our weeklong jaunt to the Thousand Islands and the St. Lawrence River on the 16th. Let us know how things go Steve.

Tim


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Heading to Mexico, New York. Yogi Bear Park (Jellystone) with my brother and three little girls in a small tent next door (10x20 tent!!)

We have electric and water

3 hour venture, at the end of Lake Ontario.


----------



## djd1023

We're heading to Strawberry Park in Preston CT. from 7/2 to 7/11. CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## camping479

Cape May, NJ, we leave friday morning and come home on tuesday. We made our reservations in February and got one of the last sites! We try to get down there every summer around the fourth.

Mike


----------



## kimacobb

were heading to bass harbor maine.were staying in NH for a night . then on to maine. well be staying in bass harbor with water, elec.sewer, cable etc,near the ocean ( really roughing it huh?) for a week. then camping our way back home to NY for another week wing'in the campgrounds as we go. we just cant wait..

2 weeks of outback'in yeeee haaaahhhh

Kim


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Mike, where are you staying in Cape May. My daugthers godparents and us are planning a weekend there in October, sans children. We share a wedding anniversary weekend, and thought it would be nice to do something together. They have a 31' Minnie Winnie. Cape May was our desitination of choice, so any info on where to camp would be appreciated.

Tim


----------



## summergames84

Stuck at home as I'm oncall for the week. The Great State of Texas doesn't even give us a day off since the 4th falls on a weekend.


----------



## Twins Make 4

This posse is headed up to the Sierras. Camp Edison @ Shaver Lake to be precise. Camping with 4-5 other families & their rigs, should be a hoot. Hope you all have a great trip.

TM4


----------



## camping479

Hey Tim,

We will be staying at Seashore Sampsites which is right off of rt. 9 in Cape May. http://seashorecampsites.com/ This is our first time there but have heard good things about it. We also have stayed at Cape Island Campground a couple of times. I'll let you know how it goes.

Mike


----------



## Lostboyinva

Going to Williamsburg, VA again. We have a 2 year pass that covers Busch Gargdens and Water Country USA. The family loves both places. Going from 7/1-7/5 this trip so we are hoping to add a trip to Colonial Williamsburg and/or Jamestown this trip as well.


----------



## Golden Mom

We are going to Charlestown State Park, a nearby campground. We will camp from July 1-July 5. Would of like to gone somewhere else further away, but we have a family reunion to go to, so thought we better keep peace







and stay close by. First thought we would have to come back on the 4th, but DH got that Monday off. With 4 nights camping, we will feel like we are actually on vacation again.

Hope everyone has a good time on their trips and STAY SAFE! sunny


----------



## jrayburg

We're headed up to Lake Buchannon, TX for the week. BBQing, Fishing, and Camping 3 great American past-times.


----------



## j1mfrog

Rafting somewhere up in Wisconsin called Shotgun Eddies. Somone else is making the plans, but I'll be taking part in the fun.

Any of you guys ever hear of this place?


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Lostboyinva,

Where do you camp in Williamsburg? We have been thinking about that trip.

2 years ago we were down there staying in a timeshare and loved the area.
Plus I was designing a new process piping system for Anheuser-Busch, I ended up working a day at the brewery. Then we went to the parks.

I want to go back and would love to camp the area. What time of year would be best to go?

Thanks for any help

Kevin


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

Thanks Mike, I keep my eye's open for your report.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon

We're heading out to my Sister's lake property for some FREE OUTBACKING!








We're going for 5 days, and packing lots of fireworks! They look great over the water!

Yes family...we'll be careful. And you all be carefull too! I have spent many a Independence Day's patching people up and putting out fires! Be safe!

action


----------



## borntorv

We'll be heading over to Gull Point State Park located on the shores of West Lake Okoboji. The local Chamber of Commerce puts on a great fireworks show from a barge sitting a few hundred yards off shore. The best part is after the fireworks us landlovers get to watch several hundred boats race back up the lake. Quite a sight at night.

Anyway, we wish the best of camping to all you fellow Outbackers and hope you have safe, enjoyable trip.


----------



## Guest

Kevin,
Just had to add my two cents worth. I live just across the James River from Jamestown/Williamsburg, so I have had an opportunity to recon all of the CG's in that area. The one that I choose to stay at is Chicahominy Riverfront Park. It's out Highway 5, west of Williamsburg. Far enough out to be quiet and restfull, but close enough to be convenient for my dear bride's shopping. I fish, she shops, we both love it. It's run by James City/County and is kept up pretty well. My second choice would be Jamestown Beach Campgrounds. Google will find both of them for you.









Happy Camping,

Gary


----------



## fletcherdt

We are headed up to Big Sur for some spectacular views. sunny


----------



## Ritter

Were heading for gatlinburg tenn. Leaving the 30th returning the 7th, 12 hr. drive we will take two days going and one day to return. we are staying at crazy horse campground ,full hookups, our freinds from florida will be meeting us there,we have not seen them in a couple of year so we are looking forward to the trip.hope everyone has a great 4th. sunny

Gary


----------



## campingtom170

WoooHooo,

Wishing you all a great 4th of July weekend. We are staying home the weekend but have plans to attend a party with some friends.

On the 11th of July we are off for 10 days to Sedona Arizona.

Safe Camping to All,

Tom


----------



## KAMPINIT

Hi Everyone!

Saturday we are heading to Lake Tahoe, West Shore, Sugar Pine Point State Park . Meeks Bay will be our swimming spot. It's an annual event. This will be our first week long trip in the new trailer. VERY EXCITED!!!!

Fireworks show is spectacular. We took the OUTBACK in to the hitch/trailer shop and had them weld the bike receiver to the frame NOT to the bumper. Everything looks great and according to the shop there should be no issues with the trailer, proper support etc. We should have no probs with getting our bikes up to mountain. I know we've discussed the issues re; bike racks on the back of the TT and are confortable with our setup in that it's welded to frame and reinforced. The bike trails up there are fabulous. Will get some fishing in too The 10 yo got a pole for his bday and is jazzed to try out Truckee river. We'll stop there on the way up.

Went out today and bought all the 4th of July decorations. Well, you know, we gotta decorate the outside of TT with red, white and blue. Right??? Hubby's going to love hanging all those gizmos and gadgets off the awning. Heheheh!

Happy 4th of July all!!!! sunny

Happy Kamping, 
lisa


----------



## Y-Guy

Lisa have a good time, I loved camping at SPP!

Any chance of getting a photo of your bike rack and welding? What was the ball park cost of the setup?


----------



## Lostboyinva

We go to the Colonial KOA in Williamsburg. We live about an hour and a half away and scouted out most of the Campgrounds and this is the one we like the best. There are actually two KOA's in Williamsburg and they are side by side. We perfer Colonial over Williamsburg. The Colonial campground is bigger and we think the sites are nicer. Both campgrounds have a shared staff and have shared kids activities all summer long.

I have heard both good and bad things about the Jamestown Beach campground. All word of mouth stuff, but enough that we prefer Colonial. (The big one I have heard is that they have sewage backup problems on busy weekends. Again this is word of mouth, but something I'd prefer to avoid) Our opinion of Colonial may change if they try to move us off the site we specifically requested again. (They let you reserve a specific site but don't garuntee it and we got bumped in favor of a massive motor home over memorial day.)

We are hoping to make it over to Jamestown and if we do maybe we'll swing by Jamestown Beach and check it out while we are over that way.


----------



## KAMPINIT

Y- THANKS! We love SPP, Tahoe. There is a lot to do and the beach is as blue as any beach in Hawaii I've been to. Cold, but feels good when you're hot!

If you explain to me how to get my dig pics on (simply) I'll post some. There's a few I'd like to show you all.

The installation for receiver hitch setup was $200 exactly. We already owned a nice bike rack that mounted in truck hitch. Holds all our bikes. Now will be able to use it with trailer or just with our Expy when we want to leave the trailer parked.

ps
I've been paying attention to all the great parks up your direction and hear they are some of the BEST. We'll have to try and get up there next year for NW Outbakers get together. Would be fun to meet everyone.

lisa sunny


----------



## Phil

We'll be cuttin out early on Friday for the long weekend, and heading up north to central MI.


----------



## denali_3

Lisa,
I live in Reno and yesterday ( Wednesday June 30) we had a lightning storm around noon. It started a couple of fires. One in Northwest Reno and one in the Verdi ( Boomtown/Casino Resort) area. It's a bit smoky here in town but should be ok over on the west shore. There's no estimate on time of containment. So, don't be alarmed about any news reports you may hear. Have fun up at Tahoe, also if you haven't already checked them out, Eagle Falls at Emerald Bay are nice.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers

Took the 26 RS (and the family, of course) to the Great Sand Dunes National Monument in southern Colorado for the 4th of July weekend. That is ONE BIG PILE OF SAND. A beach in Colorado, at an altitude of 8,000 feet!

See the dunes here: DUNES

Randy


----------



## Thor

Y-Guy

Even a Canadian enjoyed the 4th of July. Just came back from our 1st big camping trip. 10 days on the road.

We started of south to visit friends in Solvay NY (home of the New York State Fair). Enjoyed fireworks, food and friends (Best of all no drinking & driving...we camping in their driveway) Next we headed east to Old Forge for some R&R, followed by Lake Placid and then Westcott Beach.

I think our trip almost covered everything:
Saw some friends
Good Food (too much if that is possible)
Tried out the new BBQ -awsome







(Coleman Road Trip Grill with 12' hose)
Deer & Bears
Stood ontop of White Face Mountain
Santa's Village at the North Pole
Shopping at cute country stores
Repairs in parking lot (My Fault, but I am glad, I packed a tool box)
Met some fellow Outbackers
Caught some rays on a beech
Water gun fight with the kids

Stats of the trip

Drove just over 1700km
Used 400 l of fuel 
Fuel Cost (Best $1.98 /gal worst $2.05 /gal saw $2.13)
Avg. speed 63km/h
Avg. fuel econ. 24.9 l/100km (mountains & highway)
No problems towing TT
Did not bring enough firewood
Lots of laughs & memories
And not too many "Are we there yet?"

How was your trip?

Thor


----------

